# cohabitation document for ILR SET(O)



## neo.kap (Oct 14, 2012)

Could you please clarify this to me.
I am going to apply for ILR application with my wife as using SET(O).

SET(O) guide lines on cohabitation document say "please provide documentary evidence of cohabitationsince you were last granted leave (up to a maximum of two years)"

I entered UK in March 2008 on WP with my dependents and got my last Tier 2 ICT extension on April 2012 this year.Does this mean I need to provide cohab documents starting from April 2012 to Feb 2013 (ILR due)? 

My second question is I have enough evidence on my name but dont have many document on my wife's name,
I have following documents.

1. Letter from Electoral registrar mentioning we both are registered at address for year 2010/2011 and 2012/2013. (boths name)
2. GP's letter
3. NHS Card. (two individual)
4. Now onwords I would get join bank account statement but this would cover last 4 months(joint).
5. I have few letters from next, boots, tesco on her name(individual).

Are these documents sufficient.
What are the options for me to prove cohabitation. 

Any help would be appreciated.


----------

